# special circumstances 99100  HELP ASAP!



## lisaobeid (Aug 11, 2009)

I am practicing for the cpc exam and I am noticing on some questions reguarding anestesia and infants and older people 99100, some times the answer includes 99100 with the anestesia code and other times it does not, making my answer incorrect.  Is there a rule about when the 99100 is to be omitted that I am missing?


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 12, 2009)

I would need a little more information about the questions/answers you are talking about.  However, 99100 should not be with "stand alone" codes such as CVP line placements, pain management services, intubations, etc.   If this doesn't help you, please post with more information (ie: examples of the coding scenarios you have questions about), and then perhaps one of us can help you further.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 12, 2009)

*99100*



lisaobeid said:


> I am practicing for the cpc exam and I am noticing on some questions reguarding anestesia and infants and older people 99100, some times the answer includes 99100 with the anestesia code and other times it does not, making my answer incorrect.  Is there a rule about when the 99100 is to be omitted that I am missing?



According to the RVG the 99100 is for extreme age <1 or >70. BUT, remember that there are some anesthesia codes that are already age related especially with the <1 as in 00326. So, you would not then add the 99100 as it's considered already.


----------

